# First entry on permanent resident visa questions



## ronson (Jul 15, 2012)

Good day to all,
I got my PR visa granted recently and I was hoping to do the first entry next year. Earlier I planned a vacation for the holidays in Australia while I still had my tourist visa. So am travelling for my holiday to Oz later this month. I know this will activate the PR visa but do I need to go now to Centrelink, Medicare, open bank account etc? I would rather prefer to do that when I move there next year. Furthermore I highly doubt they will be working during the holidays.

Also when I land there for my vacation later this month do I need to tick "A: Migrating permanently to Australia" or "B: Visitor or temporary entrant" on the landing card? Again I will not move on this visit, I will only stay for a week or two.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

you will tick A - migrating to Australia permanently
No - you do not need to sign up for centrelink and medicare - its your choice., you can sign up when you do decide to move there next year. If it were me I would kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

ronson said:


> Good day to all,
> I got my PR visa granted recently and I was hoping to do the first entry next year. Earlier I planned a vacation for the holidays in Australia while I still had my tourist visa. So am travelling for my holiday to Oz later this month. I know this will activate the PR visa but do I need to go now to Centrelink, Medicare, open bank account etc? I would rather prefer to do that when I move there next year. Furthermore I highly doubt they will be working during the holidays.
> 
> Also when I land there for my vacation later this month do I need to tick "A: Migrating permanently to Australia" or "B: Visitor or temporary entrant" on the landing card? Again I will not move on this visit, I will only stay for a week or two.
> ...


Contrary to suggestion, I had mine ticked on option b when I entered last Aug to activate the visa. Was advised that unless the trip was for long term ie migration, shd always go with option b.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It doesn't matter which option you tick on the card. I believe DIAC uses that question for the collection of statistics on migration and visitation to Australia. The visa is activated upon entry regardless.

As for medicare, you don't need to sign up for that if you're just visiting to activate your visa. And you would only go to Centrelink if you're applying for specific benefits, so you don't need to go there either.

As for the bank account, you may wish to do this as new migrants are not subject to the 100 point requirement for signing up for an account when they first arrive. You can even sign up for it online before you leave (and transfer funds into the account) so that all you need to do when you arrive in Australia is go to the branch, show some ID and collect your debit card. (That's what I did.)


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> It doesn't matter which option you tick on the card. I believe DIAC uses that question for the collection of statistics on migration and visitation to Australia. The visa is activated upon entry regardless.
> 
> As for medicare, you don't need to sign up for that if you're just visiting to activate your visa. And you would only go to Centrelink if you're applying for specific benefits, so you don't need to go there either.
> 
> As for the bank account, you may wish to do this as new migrants are not subject to the 100 point requirement for signing up for an account when they first arrive. You can even sign up for it online before you leave (and transfer funds into the account) so that all you need to do when you arrive in Australia is go to the branch, show some ID and collect your debit card. (That's what I did.)



You got all 9 in IELTS :0 Scary.... Great buddy  I want to be you  lol 

Unfortunately I am in +/- 7


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> You got all 9 in IELTS :0 Scary.... Great buddy  I want to be you  lol
> 
> Unfortunately I am in +/- 7


Haha thanks. To be fair, English is my first (and, for the most part, only) language.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Haha thanks. To be fair, English is my first (and, for the most part, only) language.


Welcome buddy.

Yeup for me, English is not the first language 

I want to score 7 in all sections in IELTS  I was lacking by 0.5 last time  and this time also I am unsure if I can clear with 7 in all sections. Fingers crossed 

Cheers :ranger:


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Welcome buddy.
> 
> Yeup for me, English is not the first language
> 
> ...


Good luck. For us where English isn't our first language, we just gotta study harder. You can do it. I did it


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Actually you can't sign up for medicare or centrelink until you are resident in Australia, unless from a country with a recipricol agreement. ie not visiting which is what you are doing if you are only doing a short validation visit. 

Having PR is different from being resident in the country.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> Good luck. For us where English isn't our first language, we just gotta study harder. You can do it. I did it


Thanks Hockeyman, I agree with you. BTW I liked your ID name 

Cheers


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Thanks Hockeyman, I agree with you. BTW I liked your ID name
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Didn't know what to name myself then. Anyhow, am still pondering when to make the shift. Its now more then 7 months into my PR but I'm yet to push myself for the move. Geeeee.


----------

